# Meerforellenfischen auf Alsen (Dänemark)



## Pattex (11. Januar 2006)

Ich fahre voraussichtlich in den Osterferien nach Alsen und ich wollte mal fragen ob da jemand schon Erfahrung hat von dieser Insel.
Wir haben auch ein Boot zur Verfügung mit 40 ps wo mit wir dann auch ein bisschen beweglich sind an der Küstengegend.
Mich würden vor allem die Tiefen des gesamten Küstenstreifens interesieren.
Und wo man die besten Chancen hat um auch mal eine etwas Größere Mefo zu fangen oder wo man überhaupt gute Chancen hat auf eine Mefo.


----------



## gofishing (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfischen auf Alsen (Dänemark)*

Hier http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/als.php

werden alle Deine Fragen beantwortet.#h 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Broder (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfischen auf Alsen (Dänemark)*

Hallo,

Süderfahrenstedt - da wohnt meine Schweser und mein Schwager :q 
 Stand der Dinge ist der das man sagt das im Alsensund und die Buchten da eher im Winterhalbjahr gefangen wird und Ostern rum geht mehr an der Beltküste ist aber wohl auch Wind und Wetterabhängig 

#c #h


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfischen auf Alsen (Dänemark)*

@Pattex: Du hast ´ne PM !


----------



## Pattex (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfischen auf Alsen (Dänemark)*

Hi Broder wie heißen denn deine Verwanten aus Süderfahrenstedt?

Wir haben ja das Boot damit wird es wohl kein Problem sein an die Beltküste zu kommen.

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Broder (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfischen auf Alsen (Dänemark)*

Tine und Klaus - die wirst ja wohl kennen :q


----------



## Pattex (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfischen auf Alsen (Dänemark)*

Oh dat ist ja der Hammer.
Die wohnen in unserem altem Haus.
Da sind wir vor gut 8 Jahren ausgezogen.


----------



## Mepps (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfischen auf Alsen (Dänemark)*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Oh dat ist ja der Hammer.
> Die wohnen in unserem altem Haus.
> Da sind wir vor gut 8 Jahren ausgezogen.


...die welt ist klein und da AB noch kleiner


----------



## Broder (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfischen auf Alsen (Dänemark)*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Oh dat ist ja der Hammer.
> Die wohnen in unserem altem Haus.
> Da sind wir vor gut 8 Jahren ausgezogen.



Dann kenn ich euer neues Haus im Rohbau - hab da noch n Bier bekommen 
#6 bist schon 16 oh oh ...


----------



## Flala - Flifi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfischen auf Alsen (Dänemark)*

Moin!

Alsen um Ostern rum ist immer 'ne Bank. Da das 'ne Insel ist, kannst du immer den Wind so fischen, wie du Bock hast. Mit Glück erwischt du, vor allem im Sund oder im Augustenborgfjord die Seeringelwürmer beim Laichgeschäft, dann sind Mefofänge fast garantiert.
Der oben erwähnte Angelführer ist sicherlich eine große Hilfe, ich fahr dann immer 'n bischen rum und schaue wo die Einheimischen fischen. Da geht meist mehr, als an den Stränden, wo nur deutsche Autos geparkt sind.
Gerade die Ostküste bietet genug Platz, um immer ein ruhiges Plätzchen zu finden, Hotspots, wie Stevningsnäs oder Dreiby zum Beispiel, sind vor allem am Wochenende oft rappelvoll.
Ein Bekannter von mir sagt, er fährt nicht mehr nach Als, weil es dort zu einfach sei, Mefos zu fangen.    |kopfkrat  Das halte ich ein wenig für Prahlerei, aber die Chancen sind aufgrund der sehr unterschiedlichen Plätze auf relativ engem Raum rund ums Jahr sehr gut.
Ich werde dies Jahr leider keine Gelegenheit haben, mir 'ne Woche Als zu gönnen.
Viel Erfolg und viel Spaß! (und probier mal das Odenser Bier "HC" (sprich "Ho-Ci")

Martin


----------



## Pattex (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfischen auf Alsen (Dänemark)*

Dat hört sich gut an.
Ich werde es mal versuchen wenn ich da bin.
Ein paar Mefos sind wohl zu bekommen.
Und wenn nicht gibt es da bestimmt noch ein paar Dorsche oder Butt zu fangen.


----------

